# Mia, girl dog



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She was a beautiful dog!.
So sorry about yr loss.Big hug.Laurie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This community is indeed a nurturing one - were it not for a lot of the people on this forum I don't know what else I would have done with the loss of Skyler. Rusty is now a part of NorCal pack, but the SkyPup will always be the packleader. Like you said Greg--you can never replace but you can be the forever home another rescue deserves so much.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mia was, and is, beautiful. She will live in your heart forever. I know this won't help, but I truly believe when we are ready to bring another dog or pet into our lives after the loss of such a beloved one, it is in honor of them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it's hard right now, I lost my Spice in February of this year, hardest thing I ever went though. It will get a little better with time...Hugs and payers


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

Your beautiful Mia reminds me of my Samantha, whom I lost two years ago at the age of 12 due to lymphoma. It will begin to hurt less after a while, but at times come roaring back. And then...when you least expect it, another dog will call out to you, tug at your heart, and you will continue to honor the human--dog connection with another dog who, as you said, can never replace, but rather be a new confidant to talk to about Mia. I bet my Samantha greeted her as she crossed the Rainbow Bridge...Please know that we send our support.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awww what a pretty girl mia was. may you hold her close to your heart and remember all her good fun memory's. thought's and prayer's coming your way. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she was. I'm so sorry for your loss. I do hope your many happy memories with her often bring smiles to you.

{{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a lovely lady! You were so blessed. I understand your pain, and am so terribly sorry for the loss of this beautiful girl. Peace to you and yours.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Mia was. I know that she will live in your heart forever and you will know when the time is right to get another dog.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Mia was a beautiful girl, Thinking of you, when the time is right another golden will touch your heart.


----------

